# Congé sans solde



## Gabcoiff (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'espère que vous avez passé de très bonnes vacances.
Je voudrais savoir plus sur le congé sans solde, merci de m'éclairer.

J'ai commencé le contrat 1/4 dernier, j'ai 3 enfants moins de 15 ans, donc j'ai 11 jours de CP pour août. J'ai pris 4 semaines avec 11 jrs cp et le reste sans solde (1er au 26 inclus), je reprends 29/8.

Mes questions:
- J'ai noté le 11ème jour de CP est le 16/8, c'est bien ça ?
- Jour férié 15/8, c'est chômé ou non car pendant mes congés ? J'ai négocié les jours fériés chômés début contrat.

Merci d'avance, bonne journée à vous


----------



## kikine (29 Août 2022)

bonjour vous êtes en année complète ou incomplète?


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Du 1er au 12 août cp acquis 
Tu déduis les jours non travaillés entre le 13 et le 28 août avec le ccc


----------



## kikine (29 Août 2022)

> Du 1er au 12 août cp acquis
> Tu déduis les jours non travaillés entre le 13 et le 28 août avec le ccc


ben non
comment peux tu répondre ça sans savoir si année complète ou incomplète?


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Désolée, j'ai oublié de vous dire que c'est une année complète. Merci


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos retours assmatzam et kikine.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Vos CP sont
Du lundi 2 au samedi 28 août inclus
Soit 18 jours ouvrables 

Vous avez acquis 11 jours ouvrables 
Du lundi 2 au samedi 7 août = 6 jours ouvrables pris
Du lundi 9 au vendredi 13 août = 5 jours ouvrables pris

Les jours non travaillés entre le 14 et le 28 août sont à déduire avec le ccc


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

C'est normal car quand tu poses 1 semaine tu dois couvrir le samedi également 
Mais tu ne peux pas prendre plus, que ce que tu as acquis ? 
Et déduire du salaire le samedi qui n'est pas un jour travaillé habituellement est impossible 

Les forums d'aide aux calculs ne sont pas toujours personnalisés aux modalités des contrats


----------



## Gabcoiff (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam, Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Bonne journée à vous


----------

